# End of Rope



## dmcc (May 22, 2016)

First off I am new here. Hello to everyone. I do not have thyroiditis, or specifically Hashimotos, but my wife does. She has had thyroid issues since her teenage years, but it did not pose a problem until she had our first child. Since then, it's been tough.

For the past 6 years, we have both seen a few holistic doctors. The one we currently see has Hashimotos herself, and has a very good program. The problem is (one of them), she has had very good results with a clean diet, along with proper dosage, etc. This round, she absolutely will not follow the doctor's advice. She has gotten very depressed over the last year, and has even alluded to suicide on two occasions. She will not talk with me about it. Every time I try to broach the subject, she accuses me of badgering her about the diet, or trying to tell her what to do. I have been as tactful as I know how. I have tried just shutting up as well, but obviously that does nothing productive.

I've been dealing with this for a little over 12 years. I am tired, and disgusted with the nastiness that comes from this condition. I love her and don't want to leave, but it seems that is what she is pushing me toward. We have two kids together and it makes things even worse. I don't want to hurt them in any way if I can help it. Also, I am the only person that knows what she is dealing with, her biggest advocate. I know it's ultimately not my problem, but I don't want to leave her to implode either.

Any advice from people that have, or are dealing with this would be appreciated.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't know how to advise you properly, but it sounds like her labs have gotten wonky. Do you have results to share? And what did you mean by this "go round" was there a change in diet and or meds? Are there other illnesses in play?

There is anxiety tied up with this illness, depression when improperly medicated, irritability, but there can also be bitterness. I'm still sore at my wife for not believing me when I felt off, but I felt disbelieved (before my diagnosis). And it runs deep.

Have you spoken with her medical provider? About her behavior and the suicide threats? Is there anyone you can lean on like a bro/sis/mom in law?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If your wife is threatening suicide the first thing you need to do is get her some help to address her mental health. Someone threatening suicide needs immediate help.

Do you have any thyroid labs you could share?

Pregnancy can really mess up a woman's system and if she was dealing with thyroid issues prior to pregnancy there is no telling how the pregnancies affected her without looking at labs prior to and post pregnancy.

What medications has she been on as of recently?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, a threat of suicide, even one that doesn't seem "serious", needs to be taken seriously. This disease can mess with your brain and her provider needs to be made aware of how far down the bad path she's gone. Sometimes it can be so bad the patient doesn't realize it themselves and needs outside intervention.


----------



## dmcc (May 22, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. I'll try and answer some of your questions.

*" Do you have results to share?" *I will try and get her latest labs and post them.

*And what did you mean by this "go round" was there a change in diet and or meds? *She has been on previous diets, such as elimination diet (no gluten, no sugar, no dairy, etc.) and done well with them. She is also doing hormone therapy with her doc. Progesterone and testosterone. I know these can all play a role. Honestly, she's done a bit better/more consistent since being on the hormones.

*Are there other illnesses in play?*
None that I am aware of off-hand. Poor diet, no exercise, and high stress.

Have you spoken with her medical provider? I have spoken with her doctor. I plan on mentioning it again. I did so as tactfully as possible, being mindful of HIPAA and confidentiality. That led to an honest discussion with her doc, and she said she would do better on the diet, exercise, etc. But it didn't last beyond a week.

*What medications has she been on as of recently? **She takes many supplements, such as fish oil, iron, adrenal* *(*adaptogenic herbs), D3, various others. She is currently on 1 grain of nature thyroid. The doc discussed adding some T4 to the mix, and gave her a script for one we'd never heard of (she has done badly with levothyroxine and synthroid). She was told if this didn't work, the doc would like her to try Ashwaranga to help her thyroid synthesis T3. She told me the T4 was too expensive, and never went from there. She is also on progesterone and testosterone as previously mentioned.

I don't know how to advise you properly, but it sounds like her labs have gotten wonky. Do you have results to share? And what did you mean by this "go round" was there a change in diet and or meds? Are there other illnesses in play?

There is anxiety tied up with this illness, depression when improperly medicated, irritability, but there can also be bitterness. I'm still sore at my wife for not believing me when I felt off, but I felt disbelieved (before my diagnosis). And it runs deep.

Have you spoken with her medical provider? About her behavior and the suicide threats? Is there anyone you can lean on like a bro/sis/mom in law?


----------

